# Venge - Lunch Race



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm not exactly sure when this bike popped up on the US website.... but I'm pretty sure it was within the last 2 days or so.

They previewed this bike at the 2015 launch back in august, but then it wasn't available.

The color way is so bad ass... and its quite obviously still 2x drivetrain compatible, so why don't they offer it is a frameset only as well.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

me likey


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

1x11.....that would be suicidal in my place. I went from compact to 52/36 but I'm too proud to admit that I miss the dreadful compact.


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

It's nifty... just trying to imagine the market for it. Would be very, very small I'd think.


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

Just throw a front derailleur on it and you're set. The hanger is still there.


----------



## Tupelo (Apr 29, 2012)

I saw this bike in person when I was in Austin a few weeks ago. It is super cool color. It stopped me when I was doing a bunch of other things, not remotely looking to buy a bike. I have been plotting ever since a rationale for buying it.


----------



## Schlim (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Lunch Race??

When do you have lunch then if racing over lunch?


----------



## Schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

You have the competition for lunch. :idea:



Horze said:


> Lunch Race??
> 
> When do you have lunch then if racing over lunch?


----------

